

Gaming the System - citizenparker
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/14/gaming-the-system/

======
alexdevkar
I cannot believe this worked.

This is not a Nash equilibrium if you consider that the students are competing
for class rank. Getting 100 percent with everyone else is worse than getting
100 percent and everyone else getting 0.

